# Murder in my 75



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It was feeding time and Monday calls for thawed frozen bloodworms. My son was watching as I poured some in for the anxiously wait fish. My son screamed out: "the anglefish just ate a fish". Of course I thought he meant bloodworm but it was not so. In the mad rush for food my largest anglefish swooped in for a gulp of bloodworms and sucked in my favoite guppy that I had bred. I have always enjoyed breeding attractive wild males with fancy females. All of the males are unique and the females have repeats in patterns and many plain. I was so upset when I had seen which fish she got. I tried to catch it to yank out the half swallowed victim. What really made me mad was that my wife was on the phone and began laughing about it saying something about fish being fish food. I am lucky my father-inlaw had recorded this little mate on his new iphone. I will attempt to upload the clip.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear you lost a fish you really liked. 

That said, this is exactly why I always shudder to hear angels marketed as a "community" fish. In the wild, they're ambush piscivores - their instincts are to catch and eat little shoaling fish. And with the fish all excited that there's yummy food in the tank, they're not going to make a distinction between guppies and worms. "Angel"fish is something of a misnomer - they can be downright vicious, and tankmates need to be chosen with that in mind.

I actually know of a few angel breeders who take up fancy guppy breeding on the side just so they have a steady source of live food for their angel pairs in the form of guppy culls.

My advice? Move either the guppies or the angels to another tank. Now that the angel has a taste for live guppy, the chances of him/her doing it again are higher.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks. It was horrible to watch. The video doesnt do that fish much justice IMO. I took down the 29 livebearer tank in order to set up a 10 gal shrimp tank and all of the guppies et al went into the 75. I have had Angels eat guppies and even cardinals. I also let the fish in the 75 feed on guppy fry. I am not surprised as it was a feeding frenzy and the guppy probably just swam in the way.

Lately I have been in the mood to keep switching what fish I keep. I'm mainly a tetra guy but right now I am looking to do Swords and Variatus.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the loss. RIP for the guppy.


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Well atleast the Angel got a good meal out of it.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

that looks like a very large/fat angel! guppy breeding must be good lol!!


----------



## GimmeGills (Sep 29, 2010)

Ug sounds awful to watch. Hopefully you'll get some nice offspring from future batches and enjoy the new ones just as much.


----------

